# Spezielle Daten aus Website entnehmen



## CodingDave (6. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich mich mit dem Programmieren im Internet nicht gut auskenne.
Für ein Programm muss ich ein HTML-Dokument auslesen. Hier habe ich eine kleine Methode im Internet gefunden:

```
public void printHTML(String URL)throws Exception{

Scanner scanner = new Scanner(new URL(URL);
        while (scanner.hasNextLine()) {

            System.out.println(scanner.nextLine());

        }
        scanner.close();
}
```

 So weit so gut. Jedoch ist die Sache wesentlich komplizierter. Die Methode leistet gute Arbeit bei standartmäßigen Websites. Ich möchte allerdings auf ein bestimmtes HTML-Dokument einer Website zugreifen. Hier ein ausschnitt der Chrome Console: 

 ich möchte dass grün markierte HTML-dokument auslesen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das klappen könnte? Wie gesagt ich kenne mich nicht gut aus, also lacht nicht, wenn es einfach ist xD
LG Dave


----------



## looparda (6. Feb 2017)

Es ist nicht genau erkennbar was du zu parsen versuchst, weil ich die Icons und deren Bedeutung in Chrome nicht kenne.. Benutze eine Library um HTML zu parsen. Bspw. jsoup.


----------



## Henne079 (7. Feb 2017)

So wie es aussieht, versucht er etwas für Minecraft (zumindestens etwas mit UUIDs) zuschreiben. Allerdings ist es so hoch geheim. Dass es niemand die URLs, oder die UUIDs wissen darf.


----------



## looparda (7. Feb 2017)

Ist mir realiv egal worum es geht. Es geht hier um die Struktur und wie man sie parsen kann. Viel einfacher wäre es, wenn du den Inhalt, den dur parsen möchtest hier zeigst damit man gezielt helfen kann. Und nich in der Form wie es momentan ist: ich möchte aus dem Internet was rauslesen.


----------



## Viktim (7. Feb 2017)

Wird das HTML document denn auf der Seite angezeigt?


----------



## CodingDave (7. Feb 2017)

Ok sorry für die Unklarheiten: Ich versuche nichts für Minecraft zu coden. Ich habe das Meiste zensiert, da man sonst leicht über die Wbsite meine Identität ermitteln kann. Auf der Website, die man aufrufen kann, wird in einem IFrame eine andere Website dargestellt. Aus dieser Website kann man die benötigten Daten problemlos ermitteln. Ich möchte mir nun die URL automatisch von Java ausgeben lassen (Chrome hat es ja auch geschafft). Und ja ich könnte die URL manuell eintragen, da sie in der Chrome Console steht, jedoch wird die URL der Seite im IFrame täglich geändert.


----------

